# I Need To Make A Choice:s



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,

my tank has quite a bit of foliage and my juvie pygos hide in there constantly.
do you think I should eliminate my live plants and keep just the fake ones I have so that I can dim my lights? because I've heard piranha like it darker anyway
or should I keep the live plants and just let them hide?

my only question is whats more important? having live plants or having a darker lighting?

I tried making this sound less about them being timid, but more about just whats better for THEM. im past caring about seeing them at this point.

thank you!
heres what I got so far


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Your p's will adjust to the light levels. If you want live plants, keep them! IMO p's that have hiding places are less stressed = healthier in the long run. They will venture out and about more as they grow.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Piranha Guru said:


> Your p's will adjust to the light levels. If you want live plants, keep them! IMO p's that have hiding places are less stressed = healthier in the long run. They will venture out and about more as they grow.


okay! I'll keep their live plants then

I didnt know they adjust to the lights

thanks


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

First of all, I just want to say that you have an awesome planted tank. Don't trade it in for fake ones. You can add floating plants to darken your tank. Try water lettuce or duckweed or any number of floating combinations. These are just a couple of floating plants that are available. Most floating plants grown like crazy and will overtake your tank in a few weeks.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

fish_sauce said:


> First of all, I just want to say that you have an awesome planted tank. Don't trade it in for fake ones. You can add floating plants to darken your tank. Try water lettuce or duckweed or any number of floating combinations. These are just a couple of floating plants that are available. Most floating plants grown like crazy and will overtake your tank in a few weeks.


LOL! ok


----------

